# Snapper Shroud - Before and After



## TN_Mower (Jul 14, 2010)

Decided I would take of the pulley shroud on my restoration Snapper project this evening and fix it up. I took a wire brush to it to get rid of the rust and also the loose paint. Gave her a prime and a couple of coats and BAM!

Here is a Before and After!
Thanks for looking!
-Ian


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice job TN! It's great to see an old classic, coming back from the grave!


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

That's clean looking, good job!


----------

